# Jerusalem Artichokes/Sunchokes



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone have recipes for using these. We will have a LOT this year. I normally just eat them in salads but don't have recipes to cook them.

DH made some pickles from them last week.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I always just ate them raw, however here is a web site with a lot of recipes:

homecooking.about.com/library/archive/blv71.htm

just type in Sunchoke recipes.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Camo. That is the reason I love this board. So many smart folks.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I boil them like white potatoes.
You can cook them like any white potatoes recipes.
Pickles sound like a good one.
Best is the fact that they will come back next year like blueberries,horseradish,collards & asparagus.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

crabapple said:


> Best is the fact that they will come back next year like blueberries,horseradish,collards & asparagus.


Boy, isn't that the truth! But, for me it was one of the most boring foods imaginable, and probably the most invasive plant I've ever dealt with. It took me years to finally destroy the last tubers.

It's the perfect plant for the gardener without a green thumb!


----------



## zohaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I do this all the time. It works great?


----------

